# Testfahrer gesucht – auf dem Weg zur hohen Rechnung



## sascha (6 September 2006)

*Testfahrer gesucht – auf dem Weg zur hohen Rechnung*

Ein tolles Angebot, die Preise winzig klein gedruckt – schon rollt der Rubel. Seit gut einem Jahr überschlagen sich dubiose Anbieter regelrecht, um mit diesem Trick im Internet das große Geld zu machen. Besonders dreist treibt es jetzt ein Herr aus Frankfurt. Oder Paraguay. Oder Bottrop. Wie man's nimmt. Der Mann sucht auf zwei Webseiten „Testfahrer“ und verspricht ihnen die kostenlose Nutzung der Luxuskarossen für mehrere Jahre. Autohersteller und Fachzeitschriften, die er dabei als Referenzen anführt, reagieren verschnupft. Denn zum einen ist das Angebot überhaupt nicht kostenlos, zum anderen ist die angebotene Leistung mehr als fragwürdig.

„GESUCHT: Testfahrer für deutsche Automobilindustrie. VERGÜTUNG: Freies Testfahrzeug für den Zeitraum der Studie (1-3 Jahre)“, heißt es auf den Seiten autostudie.com und fahrergesucht.com, die seit einigen Tagen online sind. Und dann erzählt Betreiber Michael A., dass Automobilhersteller „wie Audi, BMW, Mercedes, und Porsche“ für Studien Testfahrer suchten, „vorwiegend für Fahrzeuge aus dem Luxus-Segment“. Die Bewerbung sei natürlich „kostenlos“, und wofür man sich bewerben soll, sieht man auch gleich drunter. Bilder von Audi A6, 6er Bmw, Mercedes M-Klasse und Porsche Boxter prangen dort – neben den Logos von „Auto Bild“, „Auto Motor Sport“, „CNN“ und „Gmx“, bei denen fahrergesucht.com schon empfohlen worden sei. Gewünschtes Auto anklicken genügt, dann muss man in einem Formular noch Alter und Bundesland eingeben – schon stellt die „Datenbank“ von Michael A fest: „Es wurden verfügbare Fahrzeuge in Ihrer Umgebung gefunden.“ Dabei ist übrigens egal, welches Alter und welches Bundesland man eingibt, "verfügbar" sind Fahrzeuge angeblich immer. Als nächstes soll man sich für die „Studien-Testfahrer Anfrage“ anmelden. „Bitte füllen Sie das Formular innerhalb der nächsten 15 Minuten aus, anderenfalls verfällt Ihre Anfrage und reservierte Plätze werden wieder freigegeben“, heißt es wörtlich.

Dass Michael A. bei der Reservierung auf die Tube drückt, kommt nicht von ungefähr. Denn wer sich länger auf den Seiten umsieht, wird ganz unten im Kleingedruckten auf einen richtig großen Haken stoßen. So „kostenlos“, wie es auf der Seite versprochen wird, ist der dubiose Service nämlich gar nicht. Im Gegenteil: „Für den fahrergesucht.com Service zahlen Sie einmalig sechsundneuzig Euro“, heißt es plötzlich in schwarzer Schrift auf dunkelblauem Hintergrund. Und auch vom Testfahrzeug für mehrere Jahre ist im Kleingedruckten nicht mehr die Rede: „Nach Anmeldung bei fahrergesucht.com beauftragen Sie fahrergesucht.com für Sie kostenlose Testfahrten in Autos der "gehobenen" Kategorie zu organisieren.“ Auf Deutsch: Man soll 96 Euro zahlen für einen Service, den man bei jedem Autohändler kostenlos bekommt.

"Haben damit nichts zu tun"

Die Masche, Internetnutzer mit Tests von teuren Autos in die Kostenfalle zu locken, ist nicht neu. Nach einem ähnlichen Prinzip arbeiten auch Seiten wie testcars.de oder testcars.ch. So dreist wie Michael A. und seine Firma „Xeratec Technologies“, die sich als Partner von Automobilkonzernen ausgeben und Fachzeitschriften als Referenz angeben, waren andere Anbieter bisher aber nicht. Vermutlich ahnten die, was auf sie zukommen könnte: ziemlich großer Ärger. Die Redaktion von „Auto Bild“ zum Beispiel hat entschieden etwas dagegen, auf Seiten wie diesen als Werbung missbraucht zu werden. „Natürlich hat Auto Bild mit diesem Angebot nichts zu tun“, betonte Redaktionsleiter Ralf Bielefeldt gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. „Unsere Rechtsabteilung ist bereits informiert.“ Und auch der Daimler-Chrysler-Konzern beschäftigt sich bereits mit den fragwürdigen Angeboten, auf denen ihr Name steht. "Wir stehen mit dieser Seite und ihrem Betreiber in keiner Beziehung", erklärte Pressesprecherin Marina Raptis. "Wir suchen keine Testfahrer, wie dort behauptet wird, außerdem haben wir nicht genehmigt, dass dort unser Name verwendet wird." Auch bei der Daimler-Chrysler AG liege der Fall nun in der Rechtsabteilung, so die Sprecherin weiter: "Wir prüfen, wie wir gegen diese Seite vorgehen."

Auf seiner Testfahrt zum schnellen Geld könnte Michael A. also womöglich bald ins Schleudern kommen. Dann hätte er vielleicht mehr Zeit, sich um seine anderen Geschäfte zu kümmern. Seine „Xeratec Technologies“ hat ihren Sitz angeblich in Aregua in Paraguay. Dort sitzt auch die Firma Paraconstruccion. Bei dieser Baufirma führt er nach eigenen Angaben ebenfalls die Geschäfte. Erreichbar ist Michael A. wiederum unter anderem über eine Nummer in Bottrop. Der Mann ist offensichtlich viel unterwegs. Vermutlich in einem Auto der "gehobenen Kategorie"...

(c) 2006 Dialerschutz.de - Alle Rechte vorbehalten

[noparse]http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=388[/noparse]

cu,

Sascha


----------



## technofreak (6 September 2006)

*AW: Testfahrer gesucht – auf dem Weg zur hohen Rechnung*

Einstein hat mal gesagt:


> „Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum und die menschliche
> Dummheit, aber bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher.“


Er konnte noch noch nicht die "Kreativität"  der Internetabzocker kennen. 


> Albert Einstein, Physiker, Philosoph
> * 14. 03. 1879 - Ulm
> † 18. 04. 1955 - Princeton/New Jersey


----------



## Captain Picard (6 September 2006)

*AW: Testfahrer gesucht – auf dem Weg zur hohen Rechnung*

Die Dreistigkeit ist kaum noch zu überbieten. Sowas muß der Nachwelt erhalten werden


----------



## Hans Der Driver (7 September 2006)

*AW: Testfahrer gesucht – auf dem Weg zur hohen Rechnung*

Markenmissbrauch höchster Güte, was mag Perseus dazu sagen, dass sie 
diese Studien angeblich auswerten?


----------



## sascha (7 September 2006)

*AW: Testfahrer gesucht – auf dem Weg zur hohen Rechnung*



> was mag Perseus dazu sagen, dass sie diese Studien angeblich auswerten?



Auch Perseus prüft den Sachverhalt bereits. Antwort steht aber noch aus.


----------



## Wembley (15 September 2006)

*AW: Testfahrer gesucht – auf dem Weg zur hohen Rechnung*

Auch der ADAC warnt mittlerweile vor diesem Testfahrer-Angebot von Xeratec, der paraguayanischen Firma mit dem deutschen Ansprechpartner M. A.

http://www.adac.de/mitgliedschaft_l...ID=162679&SourcePageID=20057&location=33&TL=2


			
				ADAC schrieb:
			
		

> Der ADAC weist darauf hin, dass kein Autohersteller über das Internet Testfahrer sucht. Der anspruchsvolle Beruf des Testfahrers setzt häufig sogar ein Ingenieursstudium voraus. Ein gültiger Führerschein allein reicht als Qualifikation nicht aus. Daher warnt der ADAC eindringlich davor, sich auf dieses Angebot einzulassen.


Aber damit nicht genug: Die Firma Xeratec hat ja auch noch ein anderes Projekt:  alkoholberatung.com


			
				Abo-Seite wieder einmal ganz unten schreibt schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Anmeldung bei alkoholberatung.com erhalten Sie einen Zugang zum Mitgliedsbereich. Sie können diesen Testzugang innerhalb von 14 Tagen kündigen. Lassen Sie innerhalb der Testphase nichts von sich hören, erhalten Sie für 12 Monate Zugriff auf unseren Service. Hierfür wird Ihnen für eine Servicegebühr in Höhe von einmalig achtundvierzig Euro berechnet.


Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (22 September 2006)

*AW: Testfahrer gesucht – auf dem Weg zur hohen Rechnung*

http://www.wochenanzeiger.de/article/62605.html


> München · ADAC warnt: Dreiste Abzocke im Internet
> Dubiose Angebote für Testfahrten
> Wieder einmal versuchen dubiose Firmen, Autofahrer übers Internet
> abzuzocken. Unter »fahrergesucht.com« und »autostudie.com« sucht die Firma
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Testfahrer gesucht – auf dem Weg zur hohen Rechnung*

Der Renner ist völlig überlaufen, die müssen ja im Geld schwimmen...


> Aufgrund der hohen Nachfragen können wir keine weiteren Teilnehmer mehr Aufnehmen.


----------



## stieglitz (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Testfahrer gesucht – auf dem Weg zur hohen Rechnung*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Der Renner ist völlig überlaufen, die müssen ja im Geld schwimmen...


Und grad jetzt wollte ich mich dort anmelden. Bin einfach zu langsam und nicht als Testfahrer geeignet.


----------



## Hans Der Driver (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: Testfahrer gesucht – auf dem Weg zur hohen Rechnung*

der nächste gleiche Verdächtige: ...testwagenfahrer.de
Also für 29 Euronen einen ganzen Monat Hummer fahren, ohne Sorgen um Spritpreise, da muss man doch einfach zuschlagen. Vor allem muss ich nicht mal meine Bankdaten angeben - einfach Super, dank an die edlen Sponsoren


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: Testfahrer gesucht – auf dem Weg zur hohen Rechnung*



Hans Der Driver schrieb:


> der nächste gleiche Verdächtige: ...testwagenfahrer.de
> Also für 29 Euronen einen ganzen Monat Hummer fahren, ohne Sorgen um Spritpreise, da muss man doch einfach zuschlagen. Vor allem muss ich nicht mal meine Bankdaten angeben - einfach Super, dank an die edlen Sponsoren


und einer  Infohotline   (wer findet  den Preis? )


----------



## JoJo-Alpenhorn (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Testwagenfahrer gesucht – auf dem Weg zur hohen Rechnung*

Hallo,
also ich muss sagen das Testwagenfahrer.de schon seriöser ist als die anderen alle, ich hatte im Mai letztes jahr das vergnügen eine C-Klasse 4 Wochen kostenlos zu fahren, die vorraussetzung waren die 29€ Anmeldegebühr.
Dies steht nach eingabe der Daten deutlich da, wenn mann nicht bezahlt kommt mann auch nicht in die Datenbank, mann wird daraufhin freundlich per Email daren erinnert zu bezahlen WENN MANN MÖCHTE !
Ich hatte zwar glück aber das kann ja jeder haben.
Und zu dem Preis der Hotline, der steht doch direkt da drunter.

Gruß
JoJo


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Testfahrer gesucht – auf dem Weg zur hohen Rechnung*

Der Preis wird auch ganz Fair bei der Hotline angesagt.


----------



## dvill (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Testwagenfahrer gesucht – auf dem Weg zur hohen Rechnung*



JoJo-Alpenhorn schrieb:


> ..., ich hatte im Mai letztes jahr das vergnügen eine C-Klasse 4 Wochen kostenlos zu fahren, ...


Oder war's nicht doch ein Porsche 911?

So platt hat hier noch niemand versucht, Nebelkerzen zu werfen. Solche Zufälle, dass bei neuen Diensten immer gleich einer kommt, der mit dem ersten Beitrag unglaubliche Erfahrungen zu berichten weiß, sprechen für sich.

Das glaubt niemand ohne nachvollziehbare Belege.


----------



## Reducal (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Testfahrer gesucht – auf dem Weg zur hohen Rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Der Preis wird auch ganz Fair bei der Hotline angesagt.


Aber nur der Preis für das Angebot - die Kosten für den Anruf werden selbstverständlich nicht genannt, da das der deutsche Gesetzgeber ja auch nicht vorgesehen hat.


----------



## sascha (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Testfahrer gesucht – auf dem Weg zur hohen Rechnung*



> im Mai letztes jahr



Bei einer im Januar 2007 gestarteten Seite?


----------



## Hans Der Driver (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Testwagenfahrer gesucht – auf dem Weg zur hohen Rechnung*



JoJo-Alpenhorn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also ich muss sagen das Testwagenfahrer.de schon seriöser ist als die anderen alle, ich hatte im Mai letztes jahr das vergnügen eine C-Klasse 4 Wochen kostenlos zu fahren, die vorraussetzung waren die 29€ Anmeldegebühr.



Wer war dann damals der Anbieter, muss ja wohl ein anderer gewesen sein, oder? Kannst Du Belege anbieten, gerne auch per PN. Z.B. würden mich die Testformulare sehr interessieren, schon von berufswegen.


----------



## Heiko (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Testwagenfahrer gesucht – auf dem Weg zur hohen Rechnung*



JoJo-Alpenhorn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also ich muss sagen das Testwagenfahrer.de schon seriöser ist als die anderen alle, ich hatte im Mai letztes jahr das vergnügen eine C-Klasse 4 Wochen kostenlos zu fahren, die vorraussetzung waren die 29€ Anmeldegebühr.
> Dies steht nach eingabe der Daten deutlich da, wenn mann nicht bezahlt kommt mann auch nicht in die Datenbank, mann wird daraufhin freundlich per Email daren erinnert zu bezahlen WENN MANN MÖCHTE !
> Ich hatte zwar glück aber das kann ja jeder haben.
> ...


Also ich für meinen Teil bestell mir ein Taxi wenn ich mal Mercedes fahren will...


----------



## Wembley (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Testfahrer gesucht – auf dem Weg zur hohen Rechnung*

Dieses Projekt müsste dann ja letztes Jahr ganz im geheimen gelaufen sein.
Habe jetzt gerade testwagenfahrer.de als Suchbegriff bei den drei größten Suchmaschinen eingegeben:

Google - 4 Treffer (zwei davon von einem gewissen HansGeorg007, der das Angebot lobt, vom 9. Februar 07 (also vor drei Tagen), aber dann von den Mitpostern nicht gerade mit Zustimmung überhäuft wurde - einer von hier, wo es die erste Meldung dazu auch erst vor drei Tagen gab, und ein weiterer die echte Seite)

Yahoo - 1 Treffer (rss-nachrichten von hier)

MSN - 0 Treffer

Das ist für eine Seite, die es schon seit fast einem Jahr geben soll, sehr eigenartig.  

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## News (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Testfahrer gesucht – auf dem Weg zur hohen Rechnung*



> im Mai letztes jahr





sascha schrieb:


> Bei einer im Januar 2007 gestarteten Seite?


:lupe: :gruebel:


----------



## jupp11 (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Testfahrer gesucht – auf dem Weg zur hohen Rechnung*

Die Beurteilung des ADAC 
http://www.motor-talk.de/showthread.php?forumid=96&&threadid=1201977&pagenumber=1


> Der ADAC weist darauf hin, dass kein Autohersteller über das Internet
> Testfahrer sucht. Der anspruchsvolle Beruf des Testfahrers setzt häufig sogar
> ein Ingenieursstudium voraus. Ein gültiger Führerschein allein reicht als
> Qualifikation nicht aus. Daher warnt der ADAC eindringlich davor, sich auf dieses
> Angebot einzulassen.


http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,437150,00.html


> Dubiose Vermittlung von Testfahrern
> Im Internet suchen Anbieter nach Testfahrern für Limousinen und locken mit Vergütungen in Form von Autos. Alles Unsinn, sagt der ADAC. Eine Anmeldung sei alles andere als kostenlos.


----------

